# [off] echecs

## Enlight

C'est du off de chez off, mais je me demandais s'il existait des paquets ou des sites en ligne qui permettent de se faire une petite partie d'échecs d'un bout à l'autre de la France (ou de la planête pour certains d'entre vous) et si jamais y'avait d'autres amateurs que moi ici.

----------

## ltememe

je suis personnellement plus pour le jeu de GO, mais bon ... y'a pas yahoo ou des sites de ce genre qui permettent ca ?

----------

## geekounet

Ca m'intéresse aussi les échecs sur le net. Je serai ton adversaire Enlight si on trouve ça. Ca sera l'occasion de m'y remettre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poischack

Allez jeter un oeil ici:

http://fr.games.yahoo.com/

ltememe:il y a aussi le jeu de Go dessus.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Chua Kong-Sian is the primary author of GNU Chess 5's precursor program (Cobalt, which maintains a separate but cooperative parallel development path.) Several features have been integrated or written by Stuart Cracraft (opening book code, documentation, ability to play on Free Internet Chess Server etc.)

 

je viens de voir ça sur la page de GNUchess, à voir de plus près!

edit : et pour emacs : http://emacs-chess.sourceforge.net/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chess-irc.el provides a tiny IRC bot, allowing you to play games over IRC so long as your opponent enters moves in short algebraic notation. If they don't have chess.el, all they need is a regular chessboard, and a knowledge of SAN (short alegebraic notation).

 

Après faut voir comment ça marche ces serveurs

----------

## lmarcini

Knights sur KDE permet de jouer en ligne. On peut également jouer contre lui en lui faisant utiliser les moteurs GNU Chess ou Crafty...

----------

## Adrien

@ Enlight et pierreg:

Ca me branche aussi une partie si ça vous dis un de ces 4.   :Smile: 

++

----------

## Enlight

Erf j'suis en train de voir comment ça marche (y'aura surement un mini how-to à faire pour ceux que ça peut intéresser) j'ai configuré knights pour utiliser gnuchess et ce salaud me propose de choisir mon niveau de faible à... mauvais   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> j'ai configuré knights pour utiliser gnuchess et ce salaud me propose de choisir mon niveau de faible à... mauvais  

 

C'est pédagogique tout ça!   :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> j'ai configuré knights pour utiliser gnuchess et ce salaud me propose de choisir mon niveau de faible à... mauvais  

 

Tu as une sacrée marge de "progression", toi !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Knight, j'en veux pas, je vais pas installer KDE juste pour ça :/

Ya pas une interface GTK+ ?

Sinon, je me débrouillerai avec gnuchess dans un term...

----------

## Enlight

y'a ça sous X

 *Quote:*   

> *  games-board/xboard
> 
>       Latest version available: 4.2.7
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

mais je sais pas si c'est du gtk, je creuse. J'ai déjà écrit de mon côté sur comment configurer knights pour affronter gnuchess (qui m'a colé une belle branlée au passage, mais bon contre l'ordi en blitz c'est pas cool), je creuse sur l'utilisation des serveurs pour pouvoir s'affronter. On se garde informé de nos avancées sur ce thread.

edit :

 *Quote:*   

> games-board/gtkboard
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.11_pre0
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

Enlight, regarde ça, c'est un client pour KDE, ça a l'air bien fait vu les screenshots et la description :

 *Quote:*   

> * games-board/slibo 
> 
>      Available versions:  0.4.4
> 
>      Installed:           none
> ...

 

----------

## Enlight

Non de dieu il est bien foutu celui là, parceque les représentation 2D par le dessus je suis pas fan!

Par contre tu sais un peu comment ça fonctionne avec les serveurs toi?

----------

## geekounet

Pour les serveurs, non pas encore, j'ai pas encore pris le temps d'installer gnuchess, je verra ça après mes updates :p

----------

## Marsu

essayez eboard (il est dans portage) et ouvrez vous un compte sur www.freechess.org (gratuit biensur), toutes les variantes sont disponibles, on peut jouer contre n'importe qui. L'inscription n'est pas obligatoire, mais ça permet de conserver les parties en cas de prob de connec ou de participer aux tournois.

on peut aussi jouer tout seul en emergeant crafty, gnuchess ou sjeng comme moteur (avec eboard comme interface)

mais bon, ils sont un peut trop balèzes pour le commune des mortel

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Enlight, regarde ça, c'est un client pour KDE, ça a l'air bien fait vu les screenshots et la description :
> 
>  *Quote:*   * games-board/slibo 
> 
>      Available versions:  0.4.4
> ...

 

En fait il a l'air bien bugé à première vue, mais bon 'ai pas creusé (pas de board 3D j'suis sur une machine avec radeon 9200, me suis pas trop posé la question vu que c'est pas la mienne) et le haut et le bas sur la souris semblent inversés.

Sinon...

 *Quote:*   

> Free Email
> 
> The email - Enlight.uni@gmail.com - allows multiple email addresses.
> 
> We are extremely sorry but after huge problems with people using free email-addresses, we have been forced to deny registrations using such email-addresses.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   c'est chiant, vais essayer avec ma boite orange mais elle est tout le temps au taquet.

----------

## yesi

match Marsu

match Enlight

( freechess.org est très très bien...)

et eboard est très bien comme interface.

----------

## geekounet

Hmmm, eboard c'est du gtk1 et j'en veux plus sur mon pc :/

----------

## Trevoke

http://trevoke.ath.cx/chess

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://trevoke.ath.cx/chess
> 
> 

 

C'est normal que ça marche pô?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Pour une raison ou pour une autre, firefox essaye de coller un www .... Il ne faut pas. Retire-le manuellement et ca marche a merveille.

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Pour une raison ou pour une autre, firefox essaye de coller un www .... Il ne faut pas. Retire-le manuellement et ca marche a merveille.

 

Marche toujours pô....   :Sad:  Peut-être est-ce du au winchose?

----------

## yesi

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Hmmm, eboard c'est du gtk1 et j'en veux plus sur mon pc :/

 

why?

----------

## Adrien

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Hmmm, eboard c'est du gtk1 et j'en veux plus sur mon pc :/ why?

 

[esthetique] Peut-être parce que c'est très laid [/esthetique]

----------

## Trevoke

Je vous garantis que l'addresse marche.

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> [esthetique] Peut-être parce que c'est très laid [/esthetique]

 

non, je ne trouve pas particulièrement...

(j'aime assez bien du gtk...)

xboard, je n'aime pas trop...

quoi d'autres comme frontend (esthétiquement bien)?

----------

## geekounet

Exactement, le gtk1 c'est laid et ça passe pas trop en utf8.

----------

## Trevoke

Ce lien-ci marche : http://trevoke.ath.cx/chess/  :Smile: 

----------

## yesi

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=window200602071935389ag.png

c'est assez zooli...,non?

ps: oui Trevok, finalement ... :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *yesi wrote:*   

> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=window200602071935389ag.png
> 
> c'est assez zooli...,non?

 

[TROLL][vomi]blurk!   :Confused: [/vomi][/TROLL]

Enfin...les goûts et les couleurs...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@ trevoke: Oui ça y est maintenant c'est bon!   :Smile: 

----------

## Marsu

on peut aussi changer les themes dans eboard

----------

## Enlight

mmmh je vais plus avoir de linux sous la mano avant un moment... faut que je trouve un client sous dows!

----------

## Nirna

XBoard, c'est l'interface graphique : elle permet de faire tourner différents moteurs de calcul (crafty, etc, ...), et de se connecter à des serveurs de jeu (en acceptant notamment les commandes FICS, je ne sais pas si les autres logiciels cités le font).

Pas super-joli, mais ça doit pouvoir se configurer.

Quelques bonnes adresses aussi pour trouver tous les moteurs de jeu (Crafty & Co, attention, ce sont des monstres, même pour de bons joueurs, surtout en parties rapides...) : 

http://wbec-ridderkerk.nl/html/enginesindex.htm

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/lefouduroi/computerchess.htm

J'ai joué quelques temps sur freechess, pas mal, très souple, notamment pour trouver des joueurs adaptés à son niveau.

Et enfin, il y a SCID comme SGBD (gestionnaire de base de parties) : paraît qu'il est sympa, mais de loin, le graphisme a l'air à ch... ! 

Faudrait que je m'y penche un de ces jours...

Dommage, le gestionnaire est le seul truc qui me retienne encore à winimou (l'équivalent Chessbase est quand même top, mais pas gratos, et migrer 2,5 M de parties, ça refroidit un peu   :Wink: )

----------

## Trevoke

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ce lien-ci marche : http://trevoke.ath.cx/chess/ 

 

Ceci dit, la, on n'est pas prevenus par email alors il faut verifier a la main. Allez Enlight!  :Smile: 

----------

## Nirna

Pour les parties par mail, il y a http://chessworld.net qui n'a pas l'air mal; les coups de l'adversaire sont envoyés par mail.

Source : http://www.schackportalen.nu/Francais/framportal.htm

Moi, je joue sur Echecs21.com (hacké pour le moment...), ou son équivalent espagnol ajedrez21.com.

C'est du jeu en direct, soit en blitz (de 1 à 10 minutes par joueur), soit des cadences un peu plus lentes. Gratuit en mode invité, avec une interface en java, pas besoin de client, et dans l'ensemble, les gens sont assez sympas.

Si je puis me permettre une petite remarque, sans vouloir paraître me la jouer : 

Il n'y a aucune comparaison possible entre des gens qui découvrent ce jeu et savent juste bouger les pièces (aka les joueurs de café   :Cool: ), et ceux qui le pratiquent comme un sport... 

C'est la boucherie assurée et systématique  :Twisted Evil: 

Un niveau 'joueur de club débutant', c'est quand même des heures et des heures de travail et de pratique.

Bref, si vous débutez, vous risquez d'être rapidement écoeurés de prendre des bulles, et de tomber sur des joueurs qui n'ont pas forcément envie d'être aimables avec des newbies... 

C'est difficle de trouver des gens qui ont la patience de prendre en charge des tous débutants, et les réactions peuvent être désagréables, voire navrantes (y'a des cons partout...   :Rolling Eyes: ).

Essayez alors de trouver des joueurs débutants, vous vous amuserez sans doute plus.

Les programmes de jeu, ce n'est pas la joie non plus : au niveau le plus bas, ça commet des fautes exprès, pour rééquilibrer. C'est assez artificiel comme façon de jouer, très différente de l'équivalent humain. 

Ca joue 5 coups comme un pro, puis un coup complétement foireux.

Aux niveaux supérieurs, c'est des machines à calculer, quasiment imbattables en blitz, même pour de très forts joueurs.

----------

